# Intel Core i7 4770K welcher RAM???



## exone27 (8. November 2013)

hallo,

wollte mir den Intel Core i7 4770K holen.

laut Hersteller soll ich PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 nehmen.

muss ich das oder kann ich auch PC3-19200 DDR3-2400 nehmen?

mfg


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2013)

Du kannst auch 2400er RAM nehmen. Ich habe noch keinen 4770K gesehen der DDR3 3000 nicht unter Luft konnte von daher ist das kein Problem.

Der Nutzen eines schnellen RAM Kits liegt zwar im einstelligen Prozentbereich, aber wenn du es günstig bekommst spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2013)

Du kannst quasi nehmen welchen du willst, nur im normalen Betrieb sollte man keine Wunder erwarten. Der Mehrwert hält sich stark in Grenzen, daher eher nur was für Benchmarkjäger


----------



## facehugger (8. November 2013)

Du machst auch mit dem 1600er nix verkehrt. Große Unterschiede wirst du im PC-Alltag nicht bemerken, wie der8auer schon angemerkt hat.

Gruß


----------



## exone27 (8. November 2013)

danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## ich111 (8. November 2013)

Achte auf 1,5V. Für mehr ist der Speichercontroller nicht ausgelegt.
Ab 2000er gibts das aber leider nicht mehr wirklich.
Bis 1,65V sollte der noch vertragen, aber da würde ich im Alltag nie drüber


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2013)

@ 8auer, kannst Du nicht vielleicht mal BF4 unter deine Fittiche nehmen und dieses Gerücht bezüglich des Vorteils des schnellen RAM verifizieren?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. November 2013)

Icedaft, du meinst validieren ^^
Obwohl... könnte auch verifizieren sein 
Obwohl man durch Tests ein Ergebnis validiert... Ja ich würde sagen validieren ^^


----------



## Locutus79 (8. November 2013)

Ich habe gerade mit meinem neuen 4770K folgenden RAM verbaut :
kingston-hyperx-blu-black-dimm-kit-16gb
läuft super


----------



## keinnick (8. November 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Icedaft, du meinst validieren ^^


 
Nö, verifizieren passt


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. November 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nö, verifizieren passt


 
Hmmm, obwohl es ja kein behaupteter Sachverhalt ist, sondern Fakt, dass schnellerer Ram, schneller ist. Man validiert jetzt quasi das Ergebnis, dass sich die höhere Performance des Speichers nur bedingt in höhere Performance des Systems äußert - durch Tests in einer definierten Umgebung. (Siehe wiki Validierung und Verifizierung)

Ist ja auch Scheiß egal, sry  Hatte nur gerade diese blöde Diskussion hier auf Arbeit gehabt ^^.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Hmmm, obwohl es ja kein behaupteter Sachverhalt ist, sondern Fakt, dass schnellerer Ram, schneller ist.


 
Schneller RAM ist schon schneller. Aber die Frage ist ja was es bringt mehr Geld mehr schnelleren RAM auszugeben.
Für ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung die man auch durch höheren Grafiktakt erreichen kann lohnt das einfach nicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. November 2013)

Deswegen würde ein Test eine Validierung sein und keine Verifizierung (Ging nur um Nomenklatur zwischen Validierung und Verifizierung). SRY FÜR OFF, ABER ES IST FREITAG! TGIF!


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2013)

beglaubigen, bejahen, bekräftigen, bescheinigen, bestätigen, bezeugen, erhärten, für richtig/zutreffend erklären, überprüfen; (bildungssprachlich) authentifizieren; (besonders Diplomatie) akkreditieren; (Rechtssprache) legalisieren

Sonst noch eine Meldung....


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. November 2013)

Außer überprüfen und authentifizieren würde nichts weiter passen  da es um Technik geht ^^ Egal jetzt.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ein Test eine Validierung sein und keine Verifizierung (Ging nur um Nomenklatur zwischen Validierung und Verifizierung). SRY FÜR OFF, ABER ES IST FREITAG! TGIF!


 
Für mich wäre das Zeitverschwendung denn ob nun 1600er oder 2400er RAM genutzt wird ist Latte.


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das Zeitverschwendung denn ob nun 1600er oder 2400er RAM genutzt wird ist Latte.


 
Sicher ? Soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, wurde der Vergleich doch zwischen 2400er und 1600er RAM angestellt?!

Es wird Zeit, das diese Gerüchte mal vernünftig überprüft werden.


----------



## Westcoast (8. November 2013)

Battelfield 4 scheint von schnellem ram zu profitieren. es gibt auch andere ramlastige spiele die davon profitieren.
ich habe eigentlich 2133MHZ Gskill riegel, lasse diese aber 1600 MHZ laufen, weil ich dem speichercontroller bei vollbestückung keine 1.65 volt zumuten möchte.


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2013)

Nun, mittlerweile gibt es ja sogar 2400er RAM mit 1,5V.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Nun, mittlerweile gibt es ja sogar 2400er RAM mit 1,5V.


 
Echt? Welchen denn?


----------



## Westcoast (8. November 2013)

threshold

die hier: Corsair Vengeance Pro rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (CMY16GX3M2A2400C11R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2013)

Nicht schlecht. Ich kenne bisher nur RAM die bei den Takt mehr als 1,5 Volt benötigen. 
Die muss ich mir mal ordern und ausprobieren.


----------

